# What's your outlook for the Hornets?



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Well, with the new coaching staff things should be rather... um interesting at first. 

Hopefully Floyd will do for New Orleans what he didn't do for the Bulls: WIN. 

I think he will be alright until we start losing.  Losing Moiso was a big blow but we can recover.

Mash will be back and better than ever and Magloire will have something to prove so he can establish himself as a top NBA center.

PJ's still got game and he will contribute greatly this year.

Baron will also be ready to show why he is one of the best PG's in the game. With Daniels as his back up that position is good to go.

Wesley is a great SG and IMO he will be the go to guy alot this season.

Resigning Lynch was a good move as he will provide much needed minutes down the stretch.

Rooks will be a suitable backup for Jamaal and he will be a good addition for the Hornets.

West will get some minutes but he may keep the bench warm quite a bit.

I could see them winning between 45-50 games in the upcoming season. What do you think?


----------



## kjkeelty (Jul 10, 2003)

I actually like the Hornets quite a bit, I think they've got a pretty talented team. I picked them to win the East last year, that didn't work out too well :sigh: Maybe if Baron and Mash didn't get hurt, they might've made some noise.

I'm willing to give Tim Floyd the benefit of the doubt. I'm not one of those that thinks he was the main reason the Bulls won about 4 games per year :laugh: They'll definitely make the playoffs again this year, and if healthy (huge IF), they can beat anyone in the East.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

agreed!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

They could be a top 4 team in the East if Baron and Mash are healthy the entire year.

I think losing Silas was a big blow to you. Not only was he a very good coach but his players respected him.

Can't say the same about Floyd. While with the Bulls he often alienated players and I heard he didn't even have a playbook:uhoh: 

The keys to your team are staying healthy and Tim Floyd.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> They could be a top 4 team in the East if Baron and Mash are healthy the entire year.
> 
> I think losing Silas was a big blow to you. Not only was he a very good coach but his players respected him.
> ...



Didn't have a playbook? He must be good then, he has all of the plays memorized...


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

We are a top 4 team in the east right now. Having Mash and BD 100% makes us champs IMO.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> Baron will also be ready to show why he is one of the best PG's in the game. With Daniels as his back up that position is good to go.


Who is Daniels? Antonio? If so, he signed with Seattle. Maybe you meant Armstrong. :yes: 

I'm a Bulls fan but I think the Hornets could win the east with a healthy Baron and Mash. 

Signing Armstrong was a key addition to this team imo. Keeping PJ aboard was the pivotal point. Everything after that is just gravy.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

My supberb basketball mathematics says that the Hornets will be the #3 team in the East, the Nets and the Pistons; first and second respectively.


IMO
When the Hornets finally get a SG and improve at PF (I dont think West was the answer), then they can challenge the Nets and Pistons. But now, they hold the #3 spot with superglue.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: What's your outlook for the Hornets?*



> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is Daniels? Antonio? If so, he signed with Seattle.  Maybe you meant Armstrong. :yes:
> ...


Lmao! Yes I did mean Armstrong... I was hoping for Daniels, though. Armstrong is just as capable as Daniels, IMO. He should fit in nicely as the backup PG and could see some quality minutes.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I've picked the Hornets to come out of the east the past few years, and I've been left with diaspointment. This year I'm predicting that they will get the fifth seed and lose in the first round -- so odds are they'll get to the finals and make a series of it :laugh:


----------



## spinarooni85 (Aug 12, 2003)

i just want to see how they do without paul silas.

and from what i've seen in chicago although the bulls still suck tim floyd didn't do such a good job.

i'm iffy about havin floyd as hornets head coach, so i guess i'll just have to wait and find out how he does.

the players are still great though


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate to be the voice of despair, but Tim Floyd... ouch.

To say that I'm not a fan (for the reasons mentioned above) is a bit of an understatement.

On the other hand, I have a hard time believing he could screw them up THAT badly. Between Davis, Mash, Brown, and Magloire they've really got a whole lotta talent there. Their bench, I'm afraid, is pretty weak behind Lynch and Armstrong, but all in all it should be good enough for a middle of the road slot in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Swishy K (Feb 26, 2003)

Like pretty much everyone else, I think the Floyd factor is the wild card. Will he be able to keep the veterans happy and be a players coach and simply manage the bench and simply set the strategy rather than try to be the guy that calls all the plays.
In my opinion there's way too much overcoaching in the NBA. Even a great coach like Larry Brown controlled all the plays from the sidelines. Maybe a young team like Memphis needs that approach, but a team like the Hornets need more of a managing type coach. They are certainly skilled and experienced enough not to have to look over to the bench every time Baron brings the ball up court.To me one of Paul Silas' strengths was the way he set the team's style up and then let the talented players flourish and use their creativity rather than ruling with an iron fist. With the veterans the Hornets have, Floyd would be wise to include them in the decision making process and empower them to have some control. If he can keep the harmony then with the talent level they have there's no reason the Hornets can't come out as a top team in the east, barring those horrible injuries mind you.
I think Darrell Armstrong is really going to add something, and with him and David West's energy off the bench, along with a more happy George Lynch, there's plenty of depth, which is important. Of course they could still use another shooting guard like Jimmy Jackson, but hey, you can't always have everything.
I can also see Magloire really pouring it on this year since it is 100% settled that he's the main guy in the middle. Rooks is a capable veteran, and hopefully Lang, without any pressure on him, is smart enough to watch and learn from those two what it takes to be a pro center in the NBA. Time is on his side.
All in all I forecast a really great season for the Hornets, from the talent level to the fact that the Charlotte thing hanging over their heads is history as well. It's all positive from where I sit way up here in Vancouver.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I agree with you there. We are pretty much set as a team and the core of the team is very settled. I like the stability our team possesses and I think we can make a real fist out of this season.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Looking around, it seems to me Stephen Jackson or even Dion Glover would be good fits... better than Courtney Alexander anyway. If they added Jackson and he continues to mature as an all-around player but especially as a defender, they could do good things. Assuming Jackson would be starting, it'd give them a pretty nice second team with DA running the show, Lynch and Rooks providing D, and Wesley and West providing scoring punch.

1- DA
2- Wesley
3- Lynch
4- West
5- Rooks


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I know some people don't like his contract, but an Aaron McKie trade for expiring/shorter contracts (Augmon/Drew/Haston/Traylor) would be nice. He would provide defense, shooting and savvy at 1,2,3 that the bees could use. Imagine starting McKie at SG, he can play 3 positions legitimately, and having a DWes/Armstrong/Lynch led second unit. What versatility!

Bones Barry would also be a nice fit in NO, but he will be a FA next year so I'd be on the side of caution when trying to trade for him.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> I know some people don't like his contract, but an Aaron McKie trade for expiring/shorter contracts (Augmon/Drew/Haston/Traylor) would be nice. He would provide defense, shooting and savvy at 1,2,3 that the bees could use. Imagine starting McKie at SG, he can play 3 positions legitimately, and having a DWes/Armstrong/Lynch led second unit. What versatility!
> 
> Bones Barry would also be a nice fit in NO, but he will be a FA next year so I'd be on the side of caution when trying to trade for him.


McKie would be a great acquisition for the Hornets if they could get him. I say definitely try to dump Traylor and Augmon.


----------

